# Rubber stamped or heat stamped?



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

How do you tell the difference between rubber stamped or heat stamped numbers on a postwar loco.


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Postwar are we speaking Lionel here?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Newtown Joe said:


> How do you tell the difference between rubber stamped or heat stamped numbers on a postwar loco.




If you gently run your fingernail across the numbering on a cab with a heat stamped number, you can feel the indentation where the heat melted the numbers into the plastic (it is very slight). The heat stamp lettering will take some effort to wipe off, even then you will still have an impression of the number sort of melted into the body. 

Rubber stamped is just what it says, it is sort of like numbers that have been painted on, but a stamp was used, you must have seen ink stamps before?

Some locomotives came only with heat stamped numbers, if another shell was used to counterfeit the locomotive, that counterfeit will most likely have the stamped or painted on number. 
The Jersey Central 2341 is one that has been counterfeited a lot.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

That's fine for a plastic scout or rolling stock, but how do you tell the difference for a cast locomotive?


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

As Big Ed mentioned the heat stamping leaves an impression when the stamping is applied. Even if it is diecast metal, it still leaves in impression, although some heat stamped items are lighter than others. Best bet would be to use a magnifying glass to inspect it, and also the feel when you run your finger or fingernail over the number. 

The rubber stamping is just paint/ink applied with a rubber stamp, that can easily be rubbed off.


----------

